# Circumcision amoung Hawaiians



## ~Megan~ (Nov 7, 2002)

just thinking of this as my Hawaiian cousin just got married. Hawaiian by heritage and race I mean, not by location.


----------



## Microsoap (Dec 29, 2005)

OMG, did you just read my mind??!!







I was going to get around to post a thread about the ethnic background of Native Hawaiians and if they circumcise or not.

There's this INCREDIBLE series of books "A Day In The Life Of" (i.e.: "A Day In The Life Of Canada") with an over-sized coffee table book format all with glossy pictures (and little text other than captions describing each photo).

In "A Day In The Life Of Hawaii", there's a picture of a naked 2-year-old Hawaiian boy (ethnic background) wading in the water eating chips (IIRC). In the picture he's unfortunately CLEARLY circumcised with the entire glans exposed. This made me wonder if Native Hawaiians circumcise and if they do if it's because of the U.S. influence or if it's a cultural thing.


----------



## kxsiven (Nov 2, 2004)

According to this article there is NOCIRC in Hawaii

http://www.hawaiiislandjournal.com/2005/09a05a.html

In some areas in Pacific, circumcision is practised on other areas no. I don't know if it was practised by native Hawaii people. Maybe write to the NOCIRC in Hawaii?


----------



## Mommiska (Jan 3, 2002)

I'm not sure about this either, but I would imagine that Hawaii would be lumped in with the 'Western states' where the combined circumcision rate is around 33% - so that would make me guess that circumcision isn't a big thing in Hawai'i?

Just a guess, though...


----------



## MarnieMax (Dec 24, 2004)

My only point of reference is conversational, but I understand that circumcision is pretty common on the islands, particularly amongst caucasians. Both the military and religious missions have had a longstanding influence out there, and I'm sure that leans towards circumcision. I suspect some of that has spilled over to the native population, not that I'm happy about that.


----------



## ~Megan~ (Nov 7, 2002)

My cousin is not caucasian. He's Hawaiian Native.


----------



## A&A (Apr 5, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kxsiven*

In some areas in Pacific, circumcision is practised on other areas no. I don't know if it was practised by native Hawaii people. Maybe write to the NOCIRC in Hawaii?


Most Pacific Islanders practice circ as a coming-of-age ritual. Hawaiians probably have been influenced by American culture and started doing it as an infant procedure.


----------

